# Huntin Hours



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a question about hunting hours (i.e. "It is unlawful to take or attempt to take a turkey except from 1/2 hour before local sunrise....."). Am I correct is assuming that you can be in the woods, with gun in hand, prior to "1/2 hour before local sunrise" to get set up for the morning hunt (as long as you do not take or attempt to take a bird until after "1/2 hour before local sunrise?


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

That's how I understand it

Roman


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Spring Turkey Hunting Hours* 
[SIZE=-1]Actual legal hunting hours (one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour before sunset) for Zone A are printed in the table below. To determine the opening (a.m.) and closing (p.m.) time for any day in another zone, add the minutes shown on the Hunting Hour Time Zones Map for the zone to the time from the Zone A Table.
The hunting hour listed in the table reflects Eastern Standard Time adjusted for Daylight Savings Time, where appropriate. If you are hunting in *Dickinson, Iron, or Menominee* counties (Central Standard Time), you must make an additional adjustment to the printed time by subtracting one hour.
[/SIZE]
Here is the legal time. 


*2006*AprilMayDateAMPMAMPM1----5:598:062----5:578:073----5:568:084----5:558:095----5:538:106----5:528:117----5:518:138----5:498:149----5:488:1510----5:478:1611----5:468:1712----5:458:1813----5:448:1914----5:438:2015----5:428:2116----5:408:22176:207:505:398:23186:187:515:398:24196:177:525:388:25206:157:535:378:26216:137:545:368:27226:127:555:358:28236:107:575:348:29246:097:585:338:30256:077:595:338:31266:068:005:328:32276:048:015:318:33286:038:025:318:34296:018:035:308:35306:008:055:308:3631----5:298:36 
The way I read it I would say it is legal. I dont see how it is any different than deer hunting. 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

turkey_tom said:


> Am I correct is assuming that you can be in the woods, with gun in hand, prior to "1/2 hour before local sunrise" to get set up for the morning hunt (as long as you do not take or attempt to take a bird until after "1/2 hour before local sunrise?


The "gun in hand" thing might get you in trouble....I don't think it can legally be loaded prior to shooting hours.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Yes, It's Legal To Be In The Woods With Your Gun Before Shooting Hour. But, That Weapon Be It Bow Or Gun Can Not Be Loaded Or The Arrow Knocked Before Legal Shooting Time.
****that's Why We Say We'll Be In The Woods At Dark Thirty****
I Personnally Like To Be In The Woods And Set Up My Pop-up Blind At Least An Hour Before Shooting Time Just To Let The Woods Settle Down And Have My Coffee And Listen And Watch The Wonders Of Nature Come To Life Again.
Last Year I Got To See For The First Time In My Life A ***flock*** Of Wood Ducks Fly All Around The Oak Stand I Was In And Find Trees For Their Nests. It Was Such A Sight To Watch I Forgot I Was Turkey Hunting For About 5 Minutes.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

It is a hoot to hear a big click and then look away from the camera and see some guy feverishly trying to quietly load his gun....:lol: That would have even made better video....:lol:


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

turkey_tom said:


> I have a question about hunting hours (i.e. "It is unlawful to take or attempt to take a turkey except from 1/2 hour before local sunrise....."). Am I correct is assuming that you can be in the woods, with gun in hand, prior to "1/2 hour before local sunrise" to get set up for the morning hunt (as long as you do not take or attempt to take a bird until after "1/2 hour before local sunrise?


just like any other type of hunting, could you imagine the rush at the boat ramp exactly 1/2 hour before sunrise during duck season:lol: you aint hunting if your gun isnt loaded


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

sprigdog said:


> could you imagine the rush at the boat ramp exactly 1/2 hour before sunrise during duck season


Hey....that isn't funny and is one of the reasons I don't park duck hunt much.

Friggin fools that figured they didn't wanna try an find a spot until the sun was about to come up.....duh......you can have that crap.


But, for turkey hunting.....what ever you do, don't get all wild and crazy with the call pre-flydown or you will prolly regret it.


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

lwingwatcher said:


> Hey....that isn't funny and is one of the reasons I don't park duck hunt much.
> 
> Friggin fools that figured they didn't wanna try an find a spot until the sun was about to come up.....duh......you can have that crap.
> 
> ...


didnt mean to get you all riled up:lol: their not leaving the ramp cause it's not legal beforehand at that time, they leave at that time cause they are (insert any name you like)


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

I know...but it just made me think of it....:lol: 

Any more, I pretty much stick to layout hunting....get to sleep in....read the morning paper in the comfort of someplace inside....leisurely hit the water....look for birds....set up....and shoot sheet and all without a bunch of noise making yahoo's 50 yards down wind of me....:lol: that didn't seem to care about alot of things.:yikes:


----------



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

All, thanks for the feedback. As I understand it, okay to be out at "zero dark thirty" as long as the gun is not loaded until legal hunting hours. Thanks again.


----------



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> Yes, It's Legal To Be In The Woods With Your Gun Before Shooting Hour. But, That Weapon Be It Bow Or Gun Can Not Be Loaded Or The Arrow Knocked Before Legal Shooting Time.
> ****that's Why We Say We'll Be In The Woods At Dark Thirty****
> I Personnally Like To Be In The Woods And Set Up My Pop-up Blind At Least An Hour Before Shooting Time Just To Let The Woods Settle Down And Have My Coffee And Listen And Watch The Wonders Of Nature Come To Life Again.
> Last Year I Got To See For The First Time In My Life A ***flock*** Of Wood Ducks Fly All Around The Oak Stand I Was In And Find Trees For Their Nests. It Was Such A Sight To Watch I Forgot I Was Turkey Hunting For About 5 Minutes.



Thanks Dan, I appreciate your feedback. And the duck story. Love to be in the woods early and see things come to life. Its the best. Take care.


----------

